# Arkansas Alfalfa



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Growing alfalfa in Arkansas from Progressive Forage Grower.

Regards, Mike

http://www.progressi...tured-main-page


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes a good article. I sent a friend in Arkansas the link.

Arkansas may be ruling this coming AFGC Conference. They have 5 presentations I really want to attend.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Thinking about putting in a test stand of alfalfa next year, 10 acres, see how it goes.....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Thinking about putting in a test stand of alfalfa next year, 10 acres, see how it goes.....


You better have the patience of Job...cause as far South as you are you will be tested severely....and get a leafhopper resistant variety.....and with the way weeds grow here in the Southland, it better be Round-up Ready. Horse people whine like LIBERALS when they see faded alfalfa....even if it is +20 in protein. Those sultry nights with heavy dew will fade it like a madras shirt from the sixties. Growing alfalfa in the South is about as much fun as growing peanuts and watermelons in the northeast. Try some Teff...I think that experiment will cause much less weeping and gnashing of teeth....and I am sure the little woman will be grateful you did.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow, not sure why that happened, sorry


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Vol said:


> You better have the patience of Job...cause as far South as you are you will be tested severely....and get a leafhopper resistant variety.....and with the way weeds grow here in the Southland, it better be Round-up Ready. Horse people whine like LIBERALS when they see faded alfalfa....even if it is +20 in protein. Those sultry nights with heavy dew will fade it like a madras shirt from the sixties. Growing alfalfa in the South is about as much fun as growing peanuts and watermelons in the northeast. Try some Teff...I think that experiment will cause much less weeping and gnashing of teeth....and I am sure the little woman will be grateful you did.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Ya, I am definitely not sold on the idea, extension office is really trying to get some planted other than at the experiment station, they are really the biggest proponent. My biggest hangup, I believe, will be baling those leaves and not coming back with a bunch of stems. Another choice for me would be perineal peanuts, much better adapted to our climate, still has the same type of godforsaken leaves tho, very similar in protein, just better suited to the climate. I think they just want some test subjects........

by Somedevildawg


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Somedevildawg,

I like you thought getting the leaves baled without shatter would be the major problem....BUT, that does not seem to be the case here in the Southeast. Our humidities during the summers are usually so high that getting it to dry is the major problem....now with that being said, it will dry here, but not fast enough that it does not lose all its color. The last that I baled I may hit on something....I mowed it, spread it, and did not touch it again until I raked early after all dew had left. By early afternoon it was ready and most of the faded leaves on top were mixed well enough in that it looked real pretty in the bale. Maybe haybaler 101 might have a suggestion what one might do in this area as he has been a help for me on this alfalfa thing.

Regards, Mike


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

_Sorry Mike but Not that big a deal for Georgia. _

The thing is the hay will not be a dark green like something raised in Nevada, but put down in a really wide swath, 80% of the ground covered by the down hay will dry the hay in good time. As strong as the sun is this will have the hay down below 40% moisture after 5 hours.

Raking with a 90% humidity is not that hard to do in Georgia.

Now the valleys of Tenn may be different. 
.
Baling fully cured hay, as the days humidity goes down below 70% could be a problem, but that problem exist for any hay baling there.

For the record alfalfa is grown in Georgia. You simply have to use reasonable management.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks guys, I know there is substantial pitfalls trying to get alfalfa grown and harvested here in the Deep South. I figure that's will probably have to make some equipment purchases to have the best chance of success. A moco conditioner with the windrower panels widened out to make a full spread across the ground would be a start, I use standard disc mower now, that would help with tift 85 as well. Only problem with that, for grass I think it would be better to use the conditioner that uses the flails where as with alfalfa it seems rollers would be in order, I hate equipment that only has a single purpose.....but I suppose the rollers would work on both. 
The more I think about it, the more I try to talk myself out of it.......

So I guess leafs falling off is not that big of a deal, unless you let it get too dry, I was thinking that would be a pita. That's good to hear, just gotta worry about humidity in terms of harvesting, that's better than I thought, I have visions of these damned leaves falling off and leaving me with a bunch o stems.....I can hear the horsey folks now.......btw I will be square baling this crop. I have a friend that grows it down here with success, but he's irrigated, as am I, and he's wrapping it up and uses it for his dairy operation, that's about as easy as it gets here, I don't have that luxury.....


----------

